# Ideas Please



## raker.robert (Jun 25, 2010)

I have an 8 foot over hang covering a porch and the owner would like to light it up. I know that cans are always nice in this situation, but we would like to do something differnt and exotic. Any ideas?


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

multicolor LED strip w/remote , surround sound, sound flasher for the LEDs, disco ball w/ lazers at the corners, fireplace, firetable


----------



## raker.robert (Jun 25, 2010)

Holy **** I think that your missing pole!!


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

raker.robert said:


> Holy **** I think that your missing pole!!


 

And a pair of long legs to swing off of it:thumbsup:


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

raker.robert said:


> I have an 8 foot over hang covering a porch and the owner would like to light it up. I know that cans are always nice in this situation, but we would like to do something differnt and exotic. Any ideas?


Cove lighting.


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

Christmas lights


----------



## doubleoh7 (Dec 5, 2009)




----------



## Rudeboy (Oct 6, 2009)

doubleoh7 said:


>


Always a classic.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

:laughing:


doubleoh7 said:


>


 Thats a classic.


----------



## Introyble (Jul 10, 2010)




----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Exotic = $$. Tell him to call a lighting designer. Then you get to install the big pile of expensive lights.


----------

